
How to Systematically Eliminate Risk - dotmanish
http://blog.runningleanhq.com/how-to-systematically-eliminate-risk/
======
ignostic
As someone who doesn't like admitting I don't understand things, it pains me
to say that I can make no sense of the final diagram.

